# New Relic Purse I bought for my Kindle



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

This is the new Relic Purse I found at Kohl's today. It was on sale for 40% off and only cost me $22! I also bought the matching wallet for $10 (it was 50% off). I bought it with my Kindle in mind of course! It fits perfectly in it's own compartmentalized side on the inside. It stands up as apposed to laying on it's side in the purse. I love it.

The butterfly charms are just a keychain I hooked to it; they don't come on the purse.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Very pretty and functional, too!!!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks.  I really wanted the Fossil bag that was in the other post but just couldn't justify spending that much money after pre-ordering the K3.  I know I will also be getting a nice sleeve and a cover for the K3 also so I figured I better behave.  So, I went out on a mission to find one that I really liked and that would accommodate my Kindle but didn't break the bank.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

I have this one and the burgundy.  I bought the tan one once I pre-ordered the kindle because the middle compartment is perfect for 
the kindle.  I'll still have a cover on it.  Love this purse.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

BooksGalore said:


> I have this one and the burgundy. I bought the tan one once I pre-ordered the kindle because the middle compartment is perfect for
> the kindle. I'll still have a cover on it. Love this purse.


I stood there forever trying to decide on the brown or the burgandy! I changed my mind several times. The burgandy color is so beautiful!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Very pretty kimbertay! And a great buy  I love Kohl's. The bag I am carrying now came from there.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone had posted a link to this purse in the other thread, because I bookmarked it and kept looking at it. I went by Kohl's today to look at it in person and I got it! I love it. It is soooooo cute and I love the "Kindle compartment."  Kohl's seemed to have a pretty good purse sale going on. How do you like the wallet?

It was this thread that got me:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1114.0.html


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful embossing - what a pretty set! Your Kindle will surely be very happy in it!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Really beautiful bag! I had a smaller version of the same purse, and I loved the look of the embossed leather.  It was just a little too small for me, however (definitley a little too small for my kindle) and I ended up giving it away a few weeks ago. The size pictured is absolutely perfect for the kindle! (Thinking I should check out our local Kohls!)


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> Someone had posted a link to this purse in the other thread, because I bookmarked it and kept looking at it. I went by Kohl's today to look at it in person and I got it! I love it. It is soooooo cute and I love the "Kindle compartment."  Kohl's seemed to have a pretty good purse sale going on. How do you like the wallet?
> 
> It was this thread that got me:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1114.0.html


What color did you get? I love the wallet! It has 11 card slots, which I needed. Between medical card, debit cards, credit cards, library card, movie card............I filled up all the slots.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I got the same color I think.  (ETA: I got the lighter brown color).  Now I am thinking I must get the wallet, too!  It looks good together.  I didn't see the wallet but I was kind of short on time so I just did a quick stop today.  I just absolutely fell in love with the look of this purse when I saw it.  (And I couldn't beat the price!)


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> I got the same color I think. (ETA: I got the lighter brown color). Now I am thinking I must get the wallet, too! It looks good together. I didn't see the wallet but I was kind of short on time so I just did a quick stop today. I just absolutely fell in love with the look of this purse when I saw it. (And I couldn't beat the price!)


I almost missed seeing the matching wallets; they were in with all the other wallets. I bet they would sell a lot more of the matching wallets if they were by the purses they matched!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Really!  I think I need to get the wallet, too...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> Really! I think I need to get the wallet, too...


They actually have two styles to pick from...the trifold that I got and one that is more the size of a checkbook wallet. I normally get the checkbook shaped wallets but I just really like the trifold one better in these.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ahhhh, now this purse I like! I did not like that lime green bag at all. I'm not a color person unless it's red or pink. Although I did buy two purple J'Tote bags that I love. 

I may have to go see about this bag. How wide can it get?


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered this beautiful bag in burgundy t'other day.  Now I'm thinking I need that wallet to go with.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I may have to go see about this bag. How wide can it get?


I looked like it would really hold a lot with all the inner pockets. But I currently just have my Kindle, the wallet, two very small notepads, and my checkbook in it and it is expanded about as far as it will go comfortably.

I just measured the bottom since it's pretty limited to the size of the bottom and it is 4 inches from front to back and about 9 inches long across the bottom. I still love it though and am thinking about getting the burgundy too.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

It does look a bit roomier than it actually is...but in mine I have room for my Kindle, my DSi XL, my Ipod touch (all my toys...yay!) and a few various other odds and ends.  I use the front slip in for my phone and keys.  It is a bit heavier/bulkier than I usually like, but I really love this bag!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> It does look a bit roomier than it actually is...but in mine I have room for my Kindle, my DSi XL, my Ipod touch (all my toys...yay!) and a few various other odds and ends. I use the front slip in for my phone and keys. It is a bit heavier/bulkier than I usually like, but I really love this bag!


I forgot to include that I keep my cell phone and iPod Touch in the zippered pocket on the back. So, it does pretty much fit everything I need but it does have a smaller capacity than my previous purses since getting my Kindle. But, although it's a little crowded, it's not a way that I feel like my Kindle is in any danger of getting pressure from too much stuff. Loving it!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What irritates me is that my BlackBerry is really thick and bulky. Also, so is the case for my glasses. Two very bulky necessities!  I like purses that have two ends that hold a water bottle (for example) because then those side pockets can hold my phone and glasses. This lovely purse looks maybe not wide enough to accommodate my two bulky items PLUS my K2 or iPad. 

I am in a waiting mode for the red iPad purse - hasn't even shipped yet though. Maybe I should just get a rolling tote! ha ha!

I still love the look of the Relic purse!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

This is gorgeous! I was planning to go to Kohl's today to spend my discount bucks before they expire and I'll look for this purse. Wish me luck.

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Found a Relic bag for my Kindle! Mine is a little different. It feels really soft and has plenty of room for my wallet, my Kindle in its case, my cell phone, and my charger. I love it. I used my Kohl's coupon and my Kohl's cash and got it for less than $11. Go Kohl's!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Found a Relic bag for my Kindle! Mine is a little different. It feels really soft and has plenty of room for my wallet, my Kindle in its case, my cell phone, and my charger. I love it. I used my Kohl's coupon and my Kohl's cash and got it for less than $11. Go Kohl's!


That is very pretty!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I wonder if an iPad would fit in there?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

These are both lovely bags!  I hate this board!    (lol, j/k)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I look at this bag every time I go into Kohls.  I have yet to buy it, but with fall coming, I just might have to stop by and look one more time.
deb


----------

